# حوار دار بين الفرح والحزن



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*{}   حوار دافيء*

 










قصة قرأتها واعجبتني

ويارب تنول اعجابكم



حدث ذات يوم تحدياً بين الشمس والرياح


عندما وجدا شخصاً يسير في طريقه وهو يرتدي رداءً ثقيلاً !!


فبادرت الرياح الشمس قائلةً :


أمهليني قليلاً لأُجبر هذا الشخص على أن ينزع عنه ردائه !


قَبلت الشمس التحدي وأخذت تُتابع ما تقوم به الرياح،


استجمعت الرياح كُل قوتها وهبت بعنف على ذلك الشخص فتشبث بردائه أكثر من قبل ،


وجمع أطرافه بكلتا يديه وكان كُلما إزداد هبوب الرياح كُلما أزداد تمسكه بذلك الرداء!


أستمر الوضع على تلك الحال حتى أعلنت الرياح إستسلامها


فالأمر يسير عكس ماخططت له !!



وهُنا ابتسمت الشمس وبدأت في تنفيذ التحدي على طريقتها


فأخذت تنشر أشعتها حول ذلك الشخص وتغمره بدفئها


رويداً رويداً حتى بدأ يشعر بالدفء والحرارة مما أجبره على خلع ذلك الرداء


الذي كان قبل قليل متشبثاً به حتى كاد يلتصق به


فرماه بعيداً عنه وأستمتع بأشعة الشمس الدافئة..



وبذلك فازت الشمس بالتحدي


وأيقنت الرياح العاتية أن في الدفء قوة مؤثرة قد تتفوق على قوتها العاتية *



هذه القصة الرمزية لها أبعاد أخرى تنطبق بشكل خاص على أساليب الحوار !


فسواءً هُنا على صفحات المُنتديات أو في حياتنا العامة


قد تختلف وجهات النظر وتتضارب الآراء


لذا نحتاج لإكتساب مهارات مُعينة تُمكننا من القيام بحوار ناجح ..


وقد لمسنا البعض منها في القصة السابقة ومن ذلك :


 نتيقن أن أسلحتنا من صوت عالي وكلمات رنانة وأسلوب قاسي


لن تُجبر الطرف الآخر في الحوار على التخلي عن رأيه


أو تُرغمه على تبني أفكارنا بل ستزيده تمسكاً بقناعاته ..


وعلى العكس تماماً


نجد أن للحوار الهادئ والأسلوب اللطيف في عرض وجهة نظرنا


أثراً كبيراً في نفوس الآخرين


وإن لم يظهر لنا ذلك أثناء الحوار فسيظهر حتماً ولو بعد حين


أو على الأقل سيجعلهُم يُراجعون أوراقهم


ويبحثون بجدية عن حقيقة ما سمعوه من أراء مُخالفة لهم،



ولحوار أكثر إيجابية وأكثر تأثيراً في الطرف الأخر

ينبغي أن نُثني في بداية الحوار على أراء ه الإيجابية


من خلال ذكرها وتأييده عليها


ومن ثم نُعرج بطريقة ذكية على النقطة التي أختلفنا وإياه عليها


فالإنسان بطبيعته ينفر ممن ينظر إليه على أنه كومةً من السلبيات


ويستجيب بسهولة أكثر لمن يعترف بإيجابياته أولاً ،


لنستحضر دائماً وقبل الخوض في أي حوار


أننا بشر ووجهات نظرنا تقبل الصواب كما تقبل الخطأ

وهذا ينطبق على قناعات الطرف الآخر


لذا يتوجب علينا أن نتجنب إصدار أحكامنا على المتحاورين


عند نهاية الحوار بالصواب المُطلق أو الخطأ المُطلق ،


ولا ينبغي تعميم نتيجة الحوار سواء كانت سلبية أو إيجابية


على علاقتنا بالشخص الذي نتحاور معه


فاختلاف الرأي لا يُفسد للود قضية ،





وأخيراً :


ليكن شعارنا في حواراتنا

أن الاحترام المُتبادل هو أساس الحوار الناجح 




​​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   حوار دافيء*

ليكن شعارنا في حواراتنا

أن الاحترام المُتبادل هو أساس الحوار الناجح 


صح شكرااااااااااااا ليكى ياقمر

ربنا يبارك​


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   حوار دافيء*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ليكن شعارنا في حواراتنا
> 
> أن الاحترام المُتبادل هو أساس الحوار الناجح
> 
> ...




ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك وردك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   حوار دافيء*



سواسيه قال:


> تسلم يمينك ياااا قمر



الله يسلمك سواسيه يا قمر 

شكرا ليكى لحضورك الجميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (13 مارس 2008)

*حوار بين الحزن والفرح*

الـحـزن ,,,,

مرحبا أيها الفرح.. يا من يزعجني ليل نهار بنشوة الانتصار


,,,, الـفـرح ,,,,

نعم أيها الحزن .. يا من يزعجني بالدمع والبكاء


,,,, الـحـزن ,,,,

لماذا لا تتركني أعبث بالقلوب الباكية والعقول المهمومة


,,,, الـفـرح ,,,,

لأنهم يستغيثون بي ويريدون مني أن أنجدهم

,,,, الـحـزن ,,,,

لن تقدر علي، فأنا من سكنت في قلوبهم وعششتُ في عقولهم


,,,, الـفـرح ,,,,

سأقدر بإذن الله .. فأنا من سيطردك وسيكشف مكرك


,,,, الـحـزن ,,,,لا تتهاون بي فأنا معي الكثير من الأسلحة ومعي المصائب والمشاكل التي تجلب الحزن والآلام والهموم والبكاء والدموع وأقوى السموم


,,,, الـفـرح ,,,,

تلك هي أسلحتك البالية .. أسلحتي أقوى منها .. قلوب طاهرة والسعادة والابتسامة والسرور والأحلام وأجمل الآمال والطموحات 


,,,, الـحـزن ,,,,

لا بل أسلحتي هي الأقوى .. فأنا أحمل الكراهية .. أحمل الحقد .. أحمل البغضاء .. وأحمل اليأس


,,,, الـفـرح ,,,,

وهل نسيت أني أملك الكثير .. أملك التراحم .. وأملك الخير .. وأملك الصداقة .. وأملك الأمل.. والحب 


,,,, الـحـزن ,,,,

إني في الانتظار يا عدوي القريب .. يا قريني الجميل 


,,,, الـفـرح ,,,,

حسناً انتظرني بنفوس المساكين .. فهي أرض المعركة يا قريبي الكئيب
وتستمر المعركة فمن المنتصر ؟؟




أنت أيها القارئ من يستطيع أن يحدد لنفسه أي يختار الفرح أم الحزن


منقووووووووووول​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين الحزن والفرح*



> ,,,, الـفـرح ,,,,
> 
> وهل نسيت أني أملك الكثير .. أملك التراحم .. وأملك الخير .. وأملك الصداقة .. وأملك الأمل.. والحب


 
فعلا بدون التراحم والخير والصداقه والامل والحب ميبقاش في فرح
موضوع فعلا جميل يا كاندي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## وليم تل (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين الحزن والفرح*

بالحب والتفاؤل والتحدى 
وقبل ذلك التمسك بتعاليم رب المجد
بسهولة نحول اى حزن لفرح وانتصار
وشكرا كاندى 
على موضوعك الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## MarMar2004 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين الحزن والفرح*

انا بجد نفسي في الفرح لاني ليا زمن مفرحتش من قلبي ونفسي افرح بس من غير ما يجي الحزن وينكد عليا
مرسي يا كاندي علي الموضوع الحلوة دي


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين الحزن والفرح*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> فعلا بدون التراحم والخير والصداقه والامل والحب ميبقاش في فرح
> موضوع فعلا جميل يا كاندي
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين الحزن والفرح*



وليم تل قال:


> بالحب والتفاؤل والتحدى
> وقبل ذلك التمسك بتعاليم رب المجد
> بسهولة نحول اى حزن لفرح وانتصار
> وشكرا كاندى
> ...



ميرسى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين الحزن والفرح*



MarMar2004 قال:


> انا بجد نفسي في الفرح لاني ليا زمن مفرحتش من قلبي ونفسي افرح بس من غير ما يجي الحزن وينكد عليا
> مرسي يا كاندي علي الموضوع الحلوة دي



ربنا يجعل كل ايامك فرح وسعاده

ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## just member (1 مايو 2009)

*حوار بين الحزن والفرح....*

*,,,, الـحـزن ,,,,*

*مرحبا أيها الفرح.. يا من يزعجني ليل نهار بنشوة الانتصار*
*,,,, الـفـرح ,,,,
نعم أيها الحزن .. يا من يزعجني بالدمع والبكاء*
*,,,, الـحـزن ,,,,
لماذا لا تتركني أعبث بالقلوب الباكية والعقول المهمومة*
*,,,, الـفـرح ,,,,
لأنهم يستغيثون بي ويريدون مني أن أنجدهم*
*,,,, الـحـزن ,,,,
لن تقدر علي، فأنا من سكنت في قلوبهم وعششتُ في عقولهم*
*,,,, الـفـرح ,,,,
سأقدر بإذن الله .. فأنا من سيطردك وسيكشف مكرك*
*,,,, الـحـزن ,,,,
لا تتهاون بي فأنا معي الكثير من الأسلحة ومعي المصائب والمشاكل التي تجلب الحزن والآلام والهموم والبكاء والدموع وأقوى السموم*
*,,,, الـفـرح ,,,,
تلك هي أسلحتك البالية .. أسلحتي أقوى منها .. قلوب طاهرة والسعادة والابتسامة والسرور والأحلام وأجمل الآمال والطموحات *
*,,,, الـحـزن ,,,,
لا بل أسلحتي هي الأقوى .. فأنا أحمل الكراهية .. أحمل الحقد .. أحمل البغضاء .. وأحمل اليأس*
*,,,, الـفـرح ,,,,
وهل نسيت أني أملك الكثير .. أملك التراحم .. وأملك الخير .. وأملك الصداقة .. وأملك الأمل.. والحب *
*,,,, الـحـزن ,,,,
إني في الانتظار يا عدوي القريب .. يا قريني الجميل *
*,,,, الـفـرح ,,,,
حسناً انتظرني بنفوس المساكين .. فهي أرض المعركة يا قريبي الكئيب
وتستمر المعركة فمن المنتصر ؟؟*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الحزن والفرح....*

موضوع جميل يا جوجو

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## just member (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الحزن والفرح....*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا جوجو
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​



*شكرا حبيبى كيرو على مرورك الجميل
نورتنى اخى الغالى 
سلام المسيح يملا قلبك
*​


----------



## osaa39 (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الحزن والفرح....*

*موضوع ادمع عينى
كم ان صفات الذى يكتب موضوع هى التى توثر فى كتاباتة اوحت لوكان منقول فانة ينقل حسب احساسة
فانى عاجز عن شكرك لاحساسك لكتابة هذة المواضيع وربنا يباركك*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الحزن والفرح....*

_*موضوع هايل عن جد
وكلماته فى منتهى الررررررررررررررررررروعه
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما

​*_​


----------



## happy angel (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الحزن والفرح....*


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الحزن والفرح....*



جميل جداااا يا جوجو

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Ferrari (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الحزن والفرح....*


شكراً لك على الموضوع الرائع

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الحزن والفرح....*

*مووووووووضوع اكترررررر من راااااائع جوجو
مرسيه ليك علي الكلمات الجميلة دي
ربنا يحافظ عليك ويستحق احلي تقييم​*


----------



## وليم تل (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الحزن والفرح....*

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتبود​


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الحزن والفرح....*

روووووووووعة الحوار ....ميرسي .كثير


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الحزن والفرح....*



joyful song قال:


> روووووووووعة الحوار ....ميرسي .كثير


*شكرا اختى العزيزة على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## مورا مارون (23 نوفمبر 2009)

​ 
أحببت أن أنقله لكم..
​


الـحـزن 
مرحبا أيها الفرح، يا من يزعجني ليل نهار بنشوة الانتصار . 


الـفـرح 


نعم أيها الحزن، يا من يزعجني ... بالدمع والبكاء. 



الـحـزن 
لماذا لا تتركني أعبث بالقلوب الباكية والعقول المهمومة. 


الـفـرح 
لانهم يستغيثون بي ... ويريدون مني أن أنجدهم. 


الـحـزن 


لن تقدر علي، فأنا من سكنت في قلوبهم وعششتُ في عقولهم. 



الـفـرح 
سأقدر، فالرب معيني  .... فأنا من سيطردك وسيكشف مكرك . 


الـحـزن 


لا تتهاون بي فأنا معي الكثير من الأسلحة، معي المصائب، 
والمشاكل التي تجلب الحزن والآلام والهموم، 
والبكاء والدموع وأقوى السموم. 


الـفـرح 
تلكَ هي أسلحتك البالية، أسلحتي أقوى منها ، قلوب طاهرة، 
السعادة ، الإبتسامة، السرور، الأحلام وأجمل الآمال والطموحات. 


الـحـزن 
لا، بل أسلحتي هي الأقوى .... فأنا أحمل الكراهية، أحمل الحقد، 
أحمل البغضاء، وأحمل اليأس. 


الـفـرح 
وهل نسيت أني أملك الكثير الكثير ..... أملك التراحم، وأملك 
الخير، وأملك الصداقة، وأملك الأمل، والحب. 


الـحـزن 


إني في الانتظار يا عدوي القريب، يا قريني الجميل 



الـفـرح 
حسناً.... انتظرني.... بنفوس المساكين .... فهي أرض المعركة 
يا قريبي الكئيب. 
. . . 


وتستمر المعركة فمن المنتصر برأيكم ؟؟ 

​


----------



## marcelino (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*اعتقد ان الحزن ينتصر احيانا كثيرا للاسف ..*​


----------



## white rose (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*لا منتصر في هذه المعركة الا الأرادة

فبارادتنا ننصر الفرح و بارادتنا نقبل الحزن

موضوع حلو​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*حوار اكثر من رائع 

مرسي كتير ليكي يا مورا 

في اعتقادي الانسان هو  اللي بيختار يكون غالب علية واحد فيهم 

تلاقي انسان بيجري خلفة الاحزان وهو مصّر يكون متفائل سعيد وشاكر ربنا 
بعس شخص تاني تلاقية مصمم  يظل حزين وينسي كل الحجات الحلوة في حياتة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

حوار رائع 
ولاكن لابد ان ننتصر على الحزن دائما
شكرا على الحوار الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 نوفمبر 2009)

​


----------



## kalimooo (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الانتصار لك انتَِ عزيزتي


لو اردت الانتصار على الحزن 


يوجد الف طريقة وطريقة..


اولاً يوجد شخص مستعد ان يحمل عنكِ 

كل اعباء هذا الحزن.. هل تثقي به وتسلميه..

نفسك؟؟؟؟

المعركة اصبحت هنا..

سلام الرب معك..


----------



## مورا مارون (25 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح بقلبك
​


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا

كلمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــات *رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــعه*

أم النور معاكم
​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اهلاا بك​


----------



## bahaa_06 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

> وتستمر المعركة فمن المنتصر برأيكم ؟؟



*انا بقى فى رأى طالما يسوع موجود لن يكون للحزن مكان اصلا*​​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*اعتقد الحزن بيملى قلوبنا لما نكون بعيد عن ربنا 

لكن لما المسيح يسكن قلوبنا بيطرد الحزن وبيملى قلوبنا بفرح وسلام ​*


----------



## tenaaaa (2 ديسمبر 2009)

معركة بس الحزن اقوي​


----------



## adelfahmymawod (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الفرح رأس مال الكنيسة​انه يضع الفرح فى مكتنه هامة فى الكنيسة فهو راس مالها فبه تتاجر لتربح وربحها هو امتلاء القلوب بالروح القدس. ومن ضمن كتابات قداسة البابا شنودة ( دائما الفرح ملازم للحظة حلول الروح القدس )   ​"لان ثمر الروح فرح"​وهذا معناه ان الفرح "راس مال " وهو "ثمر" والمعروف ان اى عمل او مشروع لايمكن ان يبدأ الا براس المال ونهايته هى الثمر. أى أن الفرح هو بداية ونهاية.
 ولا نحزن الا على خطايانا التى فعلناها .     عادل​


----------



## مورا مارون (3 ديسمبر 2009)

تانكيووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع مورا 
وانا اعتقد ان الانسان هو اللى بيخلى الحزن ينتصر او الفرح 
ويارب يكون الفرح دايما 
ميرسى لك يا  قمر ا
لمسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اهلااا نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2011)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2011)

*رد: حوار بين الحزن والفرح*

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## انريكي (14 يناير 2011)

*رد: حوار بين الحزن والفرح*

حوار جدا جدا رائع

موضوع اكثر من رائع

شكرا يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: حوار بين الحزن والفرح*

موضوع جميل جدا يا امى 

ميررسى كتير ليكى على الموضوع 

ربنا يسعدك ​


----------

